# Dual Residency thank you



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks to Richard - I have indeed found the reason that I'm given different information from authorities to what I've been listening to through reading and why I've been struggling so much with confusing messages.

This describes me and I think from going through the information my residency status is indeed Dual but I need to obtain confirmation of this.

It still means completing both tax returns so I'll get on with that as and when.

INTM154020 - Double taxation agreements: residence: Dual residents

I shall take it from there as to how to proceed with lawyers etc., and Richard - thank you very, very, very much.

:roll:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

As you seem to be now on the correct track Maidentales I am closing this thread


----------

